# Superdrol advice/ journal



## kicka19 (Jun 4, 2005)

I am about to start a SD cycle and just want to know everyones opinions and if i should alter my schedule in anway.
SPLITS
day1-arms
day2-light cardio / abs
day3-chest
day4-light cardio/abs
day5-arms/back
day6-rest
day7-rest

Diet
Bout 3000 cals maybe a little less, mostly meat, tuna, fruits, nuts, potatoes, basically high carb/ high protien.

On Cycle-
20 mg SD
4-AD 300 mg when i wake up, 300 mg 2 or 3 in afternoon
I have previously taken 4-ad with great results when bulking, granted some of it was water i still think it should help retain mass and combat sides
whey (oviously) and multi

PCT
Nolva (40-30-20-20)

Goals
Im 20, 175 lbs , bench 255, curl bout 75 flexd bar for reps, 5-6 years experience, previous 4-AD experience.  Im looking to gain about 10 lbs of LM, seems responable from what i hear. I have platued on my gains for the past few months so i hope this help me grow.

Questions- should i take the SD before bed or preworkout? should i take less 4-AD (taking to combat possible sides)?

thanks for the help, i plan on posting pre-SD pictures and post pictures for anyone else who is interested.  anything you guys think i should modify let me know


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 4, 2005)

i have some suggestions:

 #1: stop focusing on your arms so much.  do the big back and chest exercises and they will come along for the ride.  they will have no choice. 

 #2:  take that all encompassing passion for arms and apply it to your legs.  i notice you show no leg day in your routine. i dont mean to talk shit but i usually look at people who never do legs as posers (i used to never do legs as well, trust me it ends up looking funny).


 and your 20 i see.    careful with the drugs.  your obviously already committed, so just try and watch your lipid profile and all that other stuff i dont know about.  mudge or pirate or gococks will be some help here.

 good luck with your cycle bro.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 4, 2005)

ya, lipids./liver issues are the main side im worried about, i ussually drink 3 or 4 times a week(therefore abs dont show) so im gona take that strain off my liver for the cycle and most of the PCT.  I do focus on my arms alot, ill change on of my cardio/abs days to light abs/ legs. and your right about the age thing, i took PH to early and had a few bad expeinces in the bed because of it  I gona do this with that in mind and really strive for some gains.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 4, 2005)

How long are you planning on running it?  You may know your metabolism better than I but I suggest not going below 3000 kcals if you are bulking on steroids.  jmo.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 4, 2005)

ya sorry to leave that out, 4 weeks, ya ill prob hover right around 3000, try to stay on the high end


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 4, 2005)

4 weeks looks about right to me.  The strength gains from SD tend to level off for me past that point.  I think you'll really like the compound.  Good luck.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 4, 2005)

ya, it sound like good stuff, when abouts during the cycle did you notice the gains? and what time of day did u take it?


----------



## gettingbackinto (Jun 4, 2005)

u dont lift legs at all why not


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 4, 2005)

a tore my acl bout 2 years ago and training legs isnt easy for me cause of swelling and slight arthritus, my calfs are very large and defined and i dont work them out much. I really am gona try to work a leg day in on this cycle tho and see how it goes


----------



## gettingbackinto (Jun 4, 2005)

yeh i mean even if its light for a while to get the legs use to it its worth getting em stronger


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 5, 2005)

anyone else have any ideas or does this seem like a solid plan?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont know, Im partial to P/RR/S myself, but, that's my two cents worth... I dunno, it rocks my face, thats all I can say.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 5, 2005)

ok i plan on starting 2marro with 10 mg in the morn and 10mg pre-work out, does anyone think the 4ad should be taken?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

... Again, I will not comment on the chemical aspect of it, as I am certainly not an expert, but, I will suggest that you review your training plan, and look into a more advanced system such as P/RR/S, or another well thought out system...


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 5, 2005)

ya, i am seriously thinking about trying gopros work out, good call on that, my normal routine is very close to his power week schedule for arms and chest, the shock week will take a little bit of time to get down tho, good call on that workout tho


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 6, 2005)

1st day 2day, i did arms

4 set 8 rep tricep cable pull downs
6 set 4-8 rep preachers
2 set 8 rep concentration curls
3 set 8 rep flex bar, curls
2 set 8 rep alternating hammers
1 set 7 rep hammers
2 set 6 rep CG bench

took 10 mg SD when i woke along with 300 mg 4AD, took 10 mg prework out, plan on 300 mg 4AD b4 i sleep 2night.  noticed slight increase in pump, not nessesarily from the sups tho. 2marro i plan on doing light cardio and legs


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 6, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> i have some suggestions:
> 
> #1: stop focusing on your arms so much.  do the big back and chest exercises and they will come along for the ride.  they will have no choice.
> 
> ...




I'm going to beat you up one of these days...


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 7, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> ok i plan on starting 2marro with 10 mg in the morn and 10mg pre-work out, does anyone think the 4ad should be taken?



personally superdrol "increases libido" and makes me feel "on" in steriod talk, i do not think you have to have andrgoens like with m1t.

superdrol also blocks estrogen receptors so while your on the stuff its unlikley it will give you gyno, but when you stop taking it the estrogen that has built up will can now convert to estrogen so nolva/RXT is needed for PCT.

But i arnt a doctor so dont trust me


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jun 7, 2005)

I also tore my ACl but my knee stiffens up when I DON"T work my legs.  Strenghthening the quads relieves the day to day stresses on the knees.  Start light and work up.  Working the legs provides benefits for the rest of the body.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 7, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> personally superdrol "increases libido" and makes me feel "on" in steriod talk, i do not think you have to have andrgoens like with m1t.
> 
> superdrol also blocks estrogen receptors so while your on the stuff its unlikley it will give you gyno, but when you stop taking it the estrogen that has built up will can now convert to estrogen so nolva/RXT is needed for PCT.
> 
> But i arnt a doctor so dont trust me




i never read anywhere that SD blocks estrogen receptors, since 4ad converts to  estrogen and test wouldnt the estrogen therefore not be blocked alowing the 4ad to simply add to higher free test?


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 8, 2005)

Zero estrogen conversion with this superdrol, because it's 5-reduced and A-ring alkylated on top of that. Binding to the aromatase enzyme, estrogen production will be reduced. Also, the parent compound (Masteron) is used exclusively as an anti-neoplastic for metastatic breast cancer, so Superdrol is a strong anti-e. Clearly, Superdrol is not progestational, it is non-aromatizable, and even anti-estrogenic. But this said, it is worth reminding you that no one is clear on what the reasons are for why people get gyno. It can occur even in people using substances with these characteristics. One tester thought he could be having some early symptoms of gyno, although on paper there is clearly no reason to suspect Superdrol contributed to this. The point to take from this is that it is imperative to always have nolvadex or generic tamoxifen citrate powder on hand to administer at the first notice of symptoms of gyno.


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 8, 2005)

I get lower back pains with superdrol which can be from low estrogen levels.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 10, 2005)

no sides to speak of so far, had lower back pain yesterday but i think i just slept wrong


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 18, 2005)

any updates kicka? what are your gains like so far?


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 18, 2005)

weighed in at 185 today, gained alot of muscle in chest and arms, the gains have been very dry and dense. most of the gains became noticable about 3 days ago. first week i didnt see much but gains are coming fast right now. im up about 8 lbs right now but i would say 1 or 2 is water weight from the 4AD. really impressed. only side is back pains, past few days they have been constant but not very intense.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 19, 2005)

from what i hear SD wil eventually be banned, does anyone know if there will be a 90 day period that the stuff is still available or will it be immediate, im just curious because i will stock up a few bottles if i can


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 19, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> from what i hear SD wil eventually be banned, does anyone know if there will be a 90 day period that the stuff is still available or will it be immediate, im just curious because i will stock up a few bottles if i can


i'm pretty sure there will be a delay so that companies and stores have time to prepare/adjust


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 21, 2005)

did bis and tris today, had really good strength gains from last week. I ussually do bicep curls with cables and flexed bar at about 100-110 lbs to failure to end my workout. I was curln 135 with no problem today.  towards the end of one of the sets my right elbow wiggled halfway through the rep. It did this a few times so i desided to stop, not wanting to put anymore stress on ligements or some small stabalizer.  Is this somthen i should be worried about or not? other than that my wieght droped down to 183lbs, so im up 8 lbs instead of 10, but strength gains were really solid today.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 22, 2005)

anyone have increased sensitivity to aallergies while on SD? mine have been crazy lately and i ussually have very mild if any


----------



## Addiction (Jun 22, 2005)

No, but I have been really tired since I've started my cycle.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 23, 2005)

Addiction said:
			
		

> No, but I have been really tired since I've started my cycle.




same here,ive been really tired and ive also had hayfever,which i havent had for years


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 23, 2005)

FUCKN HELL, went to the beach today, got back and realized my nips r puffy as hell, forgot my 4AD today but doubt that had anything to do with it, im gona end my cycle now and go straight to PCT. gained 8 lbs total, gona go take 40 mg nolva now


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 23, 2005)

i have liquid nolva so i drank 2ml (nasty as hell) and washed it down with water, i really doubt this is gyno but dont wana take any chances, no lumps or anything just apear puffy, should i continue the cycle till monday so it a full two weeks while still taking nolva, or should i go straight to pct and stop the SD?


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 24, 2005)

seein as tho my superdrol seems fake (no batch number or exp date) and all thats happend is that i feel tired.havent got any bigger,cut or stronger.i think ive been given sleeping pills  


other supps i take are:
whey
creatine
cod liver oil
glucosamine sulphate
multi vit
milk thistle


----------



## seven11 (Jun 24, 2005)

i love superdrol, im on my 4th day and i dont feel tired at all, my muscles feel fuller, and i love it because its a duratic im not bloated at all


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 24, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> i love superdrol, im on my 4th day and i dont feel tired at all, my muscles feel fuller, and i love it because its a duratic im not bloated at all



wana swap bottles


----------



## seven11 (Jun 24, 2005)

yes if u put a 100$ in yours hehe


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 24, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> wana swap bottles


so you are seeing nothing from sdrol?

i don't get why you don't get some from www.discount-supplements.co.uk they are 100% legit!


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 24, 2005)

add some feenugreek to your PCT, it will bring your nut size back really fast. Everyone seems to be doing 4 pills week 1 5 week 2 and then 6 the last week because your body builds a resistance. Red Rice Yeast is a must for SD because of its effects on cholesterol. I would run 1200mg/day of that on cycle and off.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 25, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> so you are seeing nothing from sdrol?
> 
> i don't get why you don't get some from www.discount-supplements.co.uk they are 100% legit!



the company i got them from are 100% legit i do know that.
ive been tired more since ive been on SD and only real effect they have had is maybe a bit more endurance in the gym,but that may be down to my creatine loading phase which i started at the same time as the SD


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 27, 2005)

so ive been like 2 or 3 days into pct, desided to try my max on flat bench, put up 275. My previous was 245 about 2 months ago. decent increase i think. my wieght is right around 183 so im up about 7-8 lbs from when i started the SD


----------

